# Conditioned air and fresh air HELP



## Alinaseem (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi , everyone , 

i have a corridor in which i have a 5TR FCU , i am supplying air conditioned air to the corridor through SAD 400 cfm each SAD , 

this corridor is attached to 8 rooms ( according to requirements each room should be supplied with 120 Cfm fresh air ) 

lets say is i take fresh air from outside to the corridor 5TR FCU and supply 120 CFM to each room and the remaining to the corridor , 

now this will not be a 100% fresh air unit nor a 100% conditioned air unit , we can say mix unit , is it possible and what should be the cfm of fresh air should i take from outside ? and the 120 cfm for the each room will also not be 100% fresh air , i am really confused , 

since i am new to HVAC feild , 

IF you experts have any other solution to this problem please let me know thanks 

Mote : 5TR FCU ( 1 ton push conditioned air at 400 cfm so 5tr = 2000 cfm )


----------

